# Smart Pot vs Regular Pot....Larry OG



## Locked (Feb 23, 2011)

Okay well this run I had three Larry OG's going from clones of my cut....one was in hydro which I suck at, one was in a *regular one gallon pot*, and one in a *one gallon smart pot*...  the one in dwc came down 3 weeks early when my air pump died and I didn't even notice for days till the roots rotted...I said I suck at hydro...lol

So that leaves us the other two which just came down at 64 days....and the smart pot wins hands down....I will be buying more of them and getting rid of the regular pots.

I purposely kept my lights out temps cold...hence the Purple this time.   I think I will be growing this cut out when I am 90...lol  It is just too good not too....


----------



## umbra (Feb 23, 2011)

yeah Hammy there ya go. good test


----------



## Locked (Feb 23, 2011)

umbra said:
			
		

> yeah Hammy there ya go. good test




Thanks bro...best part is I get to smoke the results.......:hubba:


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 23, 2011)

"Smart Pot vs Regular Pot..."

....I wish my pot was smart.  I'm sick of these report cards covered in C's and D's.
:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 
-SSF-


----------



## niteshft (Feb 23, 2011)

Great results for 1 gal pots, Hammy! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 23, 2011)

One of these days I am going to have to try one of these "kush" plants you West coast crazies keep talking about.  Never grew one, never smoked one, never seen one.  

-SSF-


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 24, 2011)

Are they ( the smart pots ) reusable HL ?


----------



## Locked (Feb 24, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Are they ( the smart pots ) reusable HL ?





Yes....I just soak them real good in soapy water and then rinse them real good....they don't look good visually but they work fine.


----------



## blancolighter (Feb 24, 2011)

Lookin great Hamster. I made the switch to the smart pots a little while back myself and haven't even thought about looking back. Considering that all you have to do is buy em and put dirt in em, smart pots are the most effective way to give a huge boost to your plants with the least effort.


----------



## Roddy (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm on the smart pot bandwagon as well, THANKS for sharing your results with us! I'm using the 10gal smarts right now, ut thinking I can likely down-size my pots if these work as well as I've been told.


----------



## cubby (Feb 24, 2011)

I've used the 3 gallon and 5 gallon outside for pepper plants, haven't tried them for weed yet, but will with some autos this spring. For cleaning them I just dumped the used soil in my compost pile, set them in the sun to dry out, shook them real good then thru them in the washing machine.


----------



## kiksroks (Feb 24, 2011)

What is this I hear of intelligent pots? Thanks to your pictures here on MP I will be doing some LarryOG this round. I will also be doing some J1 and GDP. This is my 3rd grow since its been legal here in Cali. Ive been learning as I go. First was disappointing, second was surprisingly nice, and, frankly, I'm hoping to be posting pics like yours in a few months from the third!

Could you give me your thoughts and experiences on the strain from a growing standpoint?

What is a Smart Pot and how is it different?


OK I googled it and found them. Can't afford to buy a lot of them now so I will purchase a couple and run them along side the free plastic buckets i Have been using. A little comparo! will post a grow journal once I'm up and running!

You used 1 gallon???!!!
I am leaning towards the 5 gal. I will be planting the clones and flowering at most 2 weeks later. Looking to fit 12 plants in 24sqft. Should I go smaller?


----------



## Irish (Feb 24, 2011)

we bought a crap load of smart pots recently, and the only draw back i see is when watering them, you gotta have em in a big catch, cause fluid goes everywhere. it just pours out the sides making it very hard to soak the rootball. wouldnt be bad if it was just a few, and i didnt have to pull everything out to water individually. so this is a major drawback for me, as i run many plants togeather, and dont have the patience to pull it all out one at a time to care for if that makes sense. ...

do you sit your pots in a larger ('tub'?) and bottom feed? what could someone do with 50-60 in one grow? far too much work imo.

they are more of a pain in the back side than they are doing me good and are on hold at this time. i cant have a bunch of standing water here, so to me thier very unappealing for my indoor grows.

now outside may be different as i can run drip lines in a row of them. they may even end up being my veggie containers this summer. 

we will make them work somewhere, just not in our indoor grows...

nice side by side hammy. rockin the og!


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 24, 2011)

good comparison hamster.  I've been running the gro pots basically the same thing as smart pots for a few grows now, and although I haven't done a side by side my plants seem to be thriving in them.  

I do hear ya Irish on the mess they make though, definitely tougher to water than a regular nursery pot.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 24, 2011)

These smart pots,,can they be bought at Home Depot? I had never heard of them before,,untill now.


----------



## Roddy (Feb 24, 2011)

we bought a crap load of smart pots recently, and the only draw back i see is when watering them, you gotta have em in a big catch, cause fluid goes everywhere. it just pours out the sides making it very hard to soak the rootball.

Slower watering should stop this issue, I don't have this at all. I slowly dd the water, let it sip it in, then repeat as needed. A little water should come out to show saturation, but I have not had massive puddling of water seepage.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 24, 2011)

Im taking it that these Smart Pots were made for outside use. Thus the watering would not be a problem with being messy. Plus its my understanding that roots will grow out the bottom.


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 24, 2011)

My pot attained a 4.0 with honors at yale -oh...- _* pre 98*_


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 24, 2011)

i have used the three and five gallon size. I prefer the 5. I don't know how you grow in one gallon Hamster. I have a mom in the three gallon, but for my bud, has to be 5. I do have a catch under them as well. But I really soak my plants and not very often. I will use them exclusively.

Good comparison, thanks Hammy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 24, 2011)

Next Soil grow I do Im gonna try the 5 gallon.


----------



## Roddy (Feb 24, 2011)

I completely saturate my plants as well. 

Roots shouldn't grow out the bottom if these do as they're supposed to...prune the root ends...I could be mistaken on this.


----------



## Roddy (Feb 24, 2011)

Hmmm, from what I've read, the pots prune the plants for me?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah,,yur right on the roots coming out the side. They Air Prune. But they do come out the bottom.



> Why does the Smart Pot have a fabric bottom?
> 
> To help you grow a better plant. The Smart Pot is made with a heavy porous fabric bottom that gives a plant intimate ground contact. This ground contact helps the plant maintain a ground temperature, as opposed to a plastic container temperature. Also, small roots may penetrate the bottom of the Smart Pot. These roots will help intake moisture and nutrients.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roddy (Feb 24, 2011)

THANKS Weedhopper, gotcha! Will watch and see what this means to inside grows.


----------



## Locked (Feb 24, 2011)

For the record I have grown multiple times in these one gallon smart pots and nothing has ever grown out the bottom or sides...won't happen in my opinion....by air prune I believe they mean the roots are constantly pruned on the *inside*....when I pull the root ball out after harvest you can't see any roots around the outside of the soil.


----------



## Roddy (Feb 24, 2011)

That was my understanding too, Hammy, why I was taken aback by Weedhopper's post.


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 24, 2011)

never seen the roots on the outside or bottom of gro pot either.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 24, 2011)

Im just going by what I read. I posted that info above from a site that sales them.


----------



## Locked (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah all the air pruning happens on the inside of the pot....where the soil touches the fabric.....and you water slowly and from the inside outwards....I love them...even with the mess they make.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 24, 2011)

So HL, is there a secret to your one gallon success?
or is it that i have been misinformmed about needing 3-5 gallon pots?

i would definetly save alot of room with 1 gallon as i am currently using 12 
3 gallon pots.


----------



## blancolighter (Feb 24, 2011)

Two things to address about the smart pots. Everyone says they're messy... Not for me! I use coco, and it absorbs the water almost immediately, so as long as you pour into the container at a moderate speed with coco, there will be no mess of water pouring out the sides. Also, If you have your smart pots touching side by side, the roots will start to grow into each other, so if you pull them apart, you can see the roots growing out, its pretty cool. The roots air prune when they hit air consistently, whether that is inside your smartpot or outside of it depends on your environment...


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice buds Hammy 

I've been using a similar container, the 5 gallon 'AirPot', and have had great results also! They produce a root-ball so thick with roots, it was hard for me to recover the soil after the grow. 

Here's a link to a video on how air-pruning works for those that have questions- hXXp://www.airpotgarden.com/store/index.php?app=gbu0&ns=display&ref=airpotworks 
It's demonstrated in an AirPot but the theory is the same. Once the root tips reach the edge of the container and are exposed to air, the tip dies and the rest of the root creates new branches, filling the container rather than just a few roots endlessly circling it.


----------



## Locked (Feb 24, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> So HL, is there a secret to your one gallon success?
> or is it that i have been misinformmed about needing 3-5 gallon pots?
> 
> i would definetly save alot of room with 1 gallon as i am currently using 12
> 3 gallon pots.



I don't think there is a secret but I do think large pots is preached a bit much...nothing wrong with bigger pots but I have grown some huge asss lolipops (single cola) in nothing more then 20 ounce cups all the way through harvest. I think strain and plenty of light help....I like to prune the lower 1/4 to third of the plant to help focus energy to the top colas.
As is I usually yield 2-3 ounces per one gallon pot and I am able to get 9 one gallon pots in my 4x4 tent easily under a 1000 watts of hps.

I think the key is to not veg too long....I veg till they show sex then flip them.


----------



## BBFan (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Hamster and all contributors.  Great thread.

Has anyone used these air pots "condo" style on a dirt pot, or would the roots not grow through the bottom of the pot, even if submerged an inch into the soil?  Just thinking out loud.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Feb 26, 2011)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Thanks Hamster and all contributors.  Great thread.
> 
> Has anyone used these air pots "condo" style on a dirt pot, or would the roots not grow through the bottom of the pot, even if submerged an inch into the soil?  Just thinking out loud.



What's up BBFan!
If you could sink the bottom of the AirPot into another pot of soil, it would probably work. The bottom piece has very big gaps for roots to fit through. If you look at the bottom of the container during a growth cycle, there will be thousands of little root tips that have penetrated the surface and then died off. If they had more dirt to dig into, I bet they would dig in.
I can only speak for the AirPot, I haven't used the SmartPots Hammy is using.

That might offset the whole purpose of the AirPot tho. If the roots always had more room to dig, they might not fill the original pot.

Hope that made sense. C99 and some kick-a coffee rockin my noggin this morning


----------



## cubby (Feb 26, 2011)

Air Pots and Smart Pots are not the same thing, Smart pots are made of fabric, sorta like felt, and are solid. Air pots are plastic with holes, sorta' like punchered egg cartons. Either way if you set them on soil, roots will grow through the bottom and into the soil.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 26, 2011)

Yeah That.


----------



## Locked (Feb 26, 2011)

I have only used them in my tents...and the tents have a waterproof spill liner. I guess that is why I have not had any roots grow through.  I have seen enough to know that they do indeed provide a better yield...at least in my case they did. They are hanging in my attic now drying...will try and report back with some numbers on yield comparisons between the two.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 26, 2011)

Looks great! Love the side by side pics.....great comparison! Smoke reporttttt!!!!


----------



## BBFan (Feb 26, 2011)

Dr. Manny Bowles said:
			
		

> What's up BBFan!
> If you could sink the bottom of the AirPot into another pot of soil, it would probably work. The bottom piece has very big gaps for roots to fit through. If you look at the bottom of the container during a growth cycle, there will be thousands of little root tips that have penetrated the surface and then died off. If they had more dirt to dig into, I bet they would dig in.
> I can only speak for the AirPot, I haven't used the SmartPots Hammy is using.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Doc! How you been? Good way to start the day!

I'd like to give these a try- just was concerned about all the run-off.  Getting ready for another run and thought I might change things up.  Thought using these on top of a 5 gallon bucket might help with the run-off- but I get where it would largely defeat the purpose.

Take good care.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Feb 27, 2011)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Hey Doc! How you been? Good way to start the day!
> 
> I'd like to give these a try- just was concerned about all the run-off.  Getting ready for another run and thought I might change things up.  Thought using these on top of a 5 gallon bucket might help with the run-off- but I get where it would largely defeat the purpose.
> 
> Take good care.



They don't create any more run-off than a regular container if you water slowly.


----------



## Locked (Feb 27, 2011)

Dr. Manny Bowles said:
			
		

> They don't create any more run-off than a regular container if you water slowly.



+1


----------



## BBFan (Feb 27, 2011)

Miss the thanks button!  Thanks all.


----------



## burner (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm considering a smart pot for my next grow, I'll be doing a scrog with  28" of grow space height to the top of the light. Not sure what size to  use but if you're doing that with 1 gallons I think i'll be fine with  1-2 gal. pots...any input?


----------



## Locked (Apr 16, 2011)

burner said:
			
		

> I'm considering a smart pot for my next grow, I'll be doing a scrog with  28" of grow space height to the top of the light. Not sure what size to  use but if you're doing that with 1 gallons I think i'll be fine with  1-2 gal. pots...any input?




I cld see smart pots working well with that...I am gonna try 2 gallon smart pots next run but the one gallon worked great...


----------



## burner (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks hamster....I think I may get a 2gal. As well


----------



## Skool (Apr 12, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I don't think there is a secret but I do think large pots is preached a bit much...nothing wrong with bigger pots but I have grown some huge asss lolipops (single cola) in nothing more then 20 ounce cups all the way through harvest. I think strain and plenty of light help....I like to prune the lower 1/4 to third of the plant to help focus energy to the top colas.
> As is I usually yield 2-3 ounces per one gallon pot and I am able to get 9 one gallon pots in my 4x4 tent easily under a 1000 watts of hps.
> 
> I think the key is to not veg too long....I veg till they show sex then flip them.


 
I know this post is a bit dated but I have a couple of questions. Could you share the physical size of the one gallon smart pots? LxWxH please.

Would you be willing to share the type of soil you used and the nutrients? 

Thanks


----------



## Kushluvr (Apr 12, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> For the record I have grown multiple times in these one gallon smart pots and nothing has ever grown out the bottom or sides...won't happen in my opinion....by air prune I believe they mean the roots are constantly pruned on the *inside*....when I pull the root ball out after harvest you can't see any roots around the outside of the soil.



they grow out the sides and the bottom! thats the idea!


----------



## Kushluvr (Apr 12, 2012)

Skool said:
			
		

> I know this post is a bit dated but I have a couple of questions. Could you share the physical size of the one gallon smart pots? LxWxH please.
> 
> Would you be willing to share the type of soil you used and the nutrients?
> 
> Thanks



look online, they give specs....and any medium and nute u want!

also look into geopots, they are far superior to smart pots! or airpots, even better!


----------



## Locked (Apr 12, 2012)

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> they grow out the sides and the bottom! thats the idea!



I hve been using Smart Pots for a while now and nothing has ever grown out the sides or bottoms.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 13, 2012)

It is not supposed to grow out the sides. If they are growing out the sides that means your sides, that means a couple of things. One, Your canopy is too thick and is super shading the the pots, allowing the roots to grow out of the pot. Two, they are kept too wet too often.
The whole idea of the smart pot is to allow the roots to get "air pruned", meaning that they will poke out the sides of the pot and get "burned", therrefore forcing the roots to grow latterally inside the smart pot filling the pot with rootmass.
You will see a few roots make it and extend out of the pot, but that is not what it is designed for.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2012)

Mine grow out the sides or bottom only when the sides are touching one another or when growing outdoors on top of the soil the roots will migrate into the soil, but that is it. When indoors if properly spaced and sitting on the floor no roots grow out the sides or bottom.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 13, 2012)

I will be trying two 5 gallon smart pots along my 5 gallon Home de Pots for poo's and guffaws. With what Hammy pulls from those 1 galloner's, I'd love to see what I could pull from a 5 gallon Smart Pot.

You finally sold me on it Hammy. Very good thread, comparisons like this is what makes the site awesome to me. :cool2:


:48:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 13, 2012)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> It is not supposed to grow out the sides. If they are growing out the sides that means your sides, that means a couple of things. One, Your canopy is too thick and is super shading the the pots, allowing the roots to grow out of the pot. Two, they are kept too wet too often.
> The whole idea of the smart pot is to allow the roots to get "air pruned", meaning that they will poke out the sides of the pot and get "burned", therrefore forcing the roots to grow latterally inside the smart pot filling the pot with rootmass.
> You will see a few roots make it and extend out of the pot, but that is not what it is designed for.


 
Hey Norcal!

What's your take on the Smart Pots/air pruning? Have you done any compare/contrasts with a clone run? Just wonderin'...

eace:,

7ge


----------



## Locked (Apr 13, 2012)

I look forward to seeing how you do 7.....shld be interesting.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hamster, where's the best place to buy Smart Pots, and where did you buy your Larry OG Kush seeds? Did you go with feminized or regular, and which would you recommend? I'm very impressed with your plants and would love to be able get results approaching that. Keep up the great work! Thanks.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 13, 2012)

you can get Larry OG from the seedbreeders, Cali Connection, through The Attitude seedbank. You can get smart pots at any of your local indoor/hydroponics stores. Throw your google at it...:rofl:

from CC's website, all these sites sell their gear:

* Sow Amazing Seeds
* Cali Connection Cannabis Seeds Official UK Distributor
* Attitude Seedbank, the worlds largest cannabis seed superstore
* The Cali Connection cannabis seeds from Seedsman
* Select California dispensaries


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Apr 13, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> you can get Larry OG from the seedbreeders, Cali Connection, through The Attitude seedbank. You can get smart pots at any of your local indoor/hydroponics stores. Throw your google at it...:rofl:
> 
> from CC's website, all these sites sell their gear:
> 
> ...


 
Thanks man, found the seeds at Attitude, and also Smart Pots at Amazon for a good price. There seems to be so many advantages to using Smart Pots I'd be crazy not to take advantage, plus Hamster's pics speak volumes. Thanks.


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Apr 13, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yes....I just soak them real good in soapy water and then rinse them real good....they don't look good visually but they work fine.


 
when i was at the grow shop here i saw they got smart pots in.. i asked if they was reusable.. he said no so i couldnt see dropping 8 bucks a pot.. all tho i am very intrested in these smart pots.. i wonder if you could use old carpet felt?? the stuff they use under the carpet.. lol .. to make your own smart pots?? now i know you can reuse smart pots i got to give them a try..
Great thread thanks Hamster .. and those plants look spectacular...

Aloha:48:
Squidy

Edit: i also wonder if those fabric walmart bags would work hmm.. 25 cents one..


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2012)

> i asked if they was reusable.. he said no so i couldnt see dropping 8 bucks a pot..



I reuse mine all the time:confused2:


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Apr 13, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I reuse mine all the time:confused2:


 
yeah the guy was out to make money from me.. funny thing is if i did buy them i would have tryed reusing them anyways  hahah.. closes grow store to me is 2 hr drive away... i make it there once every two to three months..

I wonder if there is a way to make your own smart grow pots from other sorts of fabrics?? anyone

Aloha
Squidy P


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey Hammy,

Since you probably don't need any amended perlite because of the extreme aeration, do you put in ...say...some vermiculite to aid in water retention? Do you find that they dry out really quick? Just a cpl ?'s...What's your watering cycle?

eace:,

7ge


----------



## Locked (Apr 13, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Hey Hammy,
> 
> Since you probably don't need any amended perlite because of the extreme aeration, do you put in ...say...some vermiculite to aid in water retention? Do you find that they dry out really quick? Just a cpl ?'s...What's your watering cycle?
> 
> ...




I keep my soil mix the same....MG Seed Starter Mix with some added perlite to keep the soil from getting too compacted and sweet lime to help with the ph. The biggest downside to using one gallon Smart Pots IMO is how frequently you need to water. I water everyday in flower and can usually get away with every other day in veg.  I hve not tried adding vermiculite though.


----------



## Locked (Apr 13, 2012)

BoneMan1000 said:
			
		

> Hamster, where's the best place to buy Smart Pots, and where did you buy your Larry OG Kush seeds? Did you go with feminized or regular, and which would you recommend? I'm very impressed with your plants and would love to be able get results approaching that. Keep up the great work! Thanks.



Thanks bro....apprecite the kind words. I see 7 answered your questions.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Apr 13, 2012)

I found this on the Smart Pots website about cleaning them for reuse:

How do I clean my Smart Pot?

After use  dump out the soil and let the bag dry. After a few days of being dry, the dust and small roots will easily brush off. For most people, this is good enough. At this point the Smart Pot folds easily for storage. However, a lot of our customerswill wash the bags in OxyClean or peroxide to sterilize. They use a washing machine or dip the bag in a tub. Do not put the Bags in a dryer.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks bro....apprecite the kind words. I see 7 answered your questions.


 
No kind words Hamster, the plants are beautiful. In fact I'm so impressed I'm gonna try to replicate your technique, seed strain, and equipment. Now I'm 100% ready to get started. I'm so glad I held off and decided to research. Even if I was to order my equipment a week ago I would have made some mistakes. 

On one level growing is popping a seed in soil, watering, feeding, and providing light, but it seems like there are tons of details you need to pay attention to if you want good results. The cliche "the devil is in the details" seems to apply to growing. So much to consider before planting that first seed. Anyway, I'm not telling you anything you don't know. Just rambling haha.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Apr 15, 2012)

Have a question: if you're using Smart Pots in tents (grow and veg) how do you deal with the water that drains out of the pots? Do you just let the grow lights evaporate the water, or do you have something under the pots to catch the water, or do you just clean up the water after watering? Thanks.


----------



## Locked (Apr 15, 2012)

BoneMan1000 said:
			
		

> Have a question: if you're using Smart Pots in tents (grow and veg) how do you deal with the water that drains out of the pots? Do you just let the grow lights evaporate the water, or do you have something under the pots to catch the water, or do you just clean up the water after watering? Thanks.



You can sit the Smart Pots in tins just make sure you don't over water to the point where they are sitting in inches of water. I tend to rely on the water proof liner in the tents.  Once you get the hang of watering them you might not even need the tins. Generally any water that comes out gets sopped back up into the Smart Pots. They can get quite messy if you don't use tins but I don't mind the mess. jmo


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply Hamster. You mean like ordinary pie tins or are there "drainage catchers" you can buy that are specially designed for nurserys or growers? Thanks.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 15, 2012)

I use plastic saucers under my smart pots and they drink it up. No standing water.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 15, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Hey Norcal!
> 
> What's your take on the Smart Pots/air pruning? Have you done any compare/contrasts with a clone run? Just wonderin'...
> 
> ...


 

Yes I have sir. As most of you know, I ran a couple of runs with 5 gal smart pots and a dozen or so Air pots.
I also ran a few runs with cheap plastic bags (7 gal).
I am currently running 7 gal cheap plastic bags. I sold all my smart pots and the air pots.
For me, I noticed no real difference in quality or quantity. They all came out pretty much the same.
The only difference I saw was how much a pain in the butt dumping and cleaning the Smart pots were. Not too smart at all. Super pain, for no gain.

For gardeners with smaller gardens, Smart pots would be OK.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Apr 15, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I use plastic saucers under my smart pots and they drink it up. No standing water.


 
Thanks, so where do you get these plastic saucers?


----------



## pcduck (Apr 15, 2012)

BoneMan1000 said:
			
		

> Thanks, so where do you get these plastic saucers?



Walmart sells them in many different sizes. I would imagine most big box stores sell them also.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 15, 2012)

Good advice NorCal and PC!


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Apr 15, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Walmart sells them in many different sizes. I would imagine most big box stores sell them also.


 
Oh ok, thanks, you mean plastic food plates and not something specifically made for gardeners. Gottcha. I'm very detail oriented so you gotta cut me some slack for that (which you did). :hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 15, 2012)

*Boneman* they are in the gardening section. Round saucers in different diameters.  I think I have 15"or 20" saucers under my 5 gallon _Smart Pots_ and 8" under my 1 gallon _Smart Pots_


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Apr 15, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> *Boneman* they are in the gardening section. Round saucers in different diameters. I think I have 15"or 20" saucers under my 5 gallon _Smart Pots_ and 8" under my 1 gallon _Smart Pots_


 
LOL, oh there are saucers specifically for growing pots. My bad lol. Come to think of it though, plastic dinner plates might work too lol. Anyway, I've beaten this to death but I'm all set now. Thanks again.


----------



## tattoo697 (Jun 9, 2012)

I switched to smart pots myself 3 and 5 gallon pots, more roots more fruits! I also switched my Veggies to smart pots 10 gal .


----------



## Locked (Jan 17, 2015)

This was the side by side I did. One gallon Smart Pot vs One Gallon Plastic.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 17, 2015)

Fun to go through and read this, i miss some of those guys!  Plus a good grow comparison. Thanks Hamster for doing that. Big difference.


----------



## deadkndys (Jan 17, 2015)

i used some 10 gallon 'phat sacks. I was pleased with the results.


----------

